# 2006 Trek 5.2 or 2006 Trek 5.2sl Need help



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Trying to pick between a 5.2 and 5.2 sl... need some help or any input would be great


----------



## 3465mike (Dec 7, 2004)

*go with the SL*

you get the same 110 carbon frame as the top end 5.9sl, which if purchased seperately retails for the approximate cost of the entire 5.2sl!


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

The 5.2 SL also has the Bontrager Race XXX-Lite fork, which is 90 grams lighter than the Race X-Lite fork that comes on the standard Madone 5.2. 

Lately, I've been riding a standard 5.2, and for whatever reason, I find the grey/carbon paint scheme really boring. Personally, I'd look into the SL simply for the cool Midnight Duotone paint. It looks great in person.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

looking at the same decision...also looking at the Giant TCR C1.

Comments?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

4bykn said:


> looking at the same decision...also looking at the Giant TCR C1.
> 
> Comments?


Giant - one-piece, relatively generic, overseas-built frame
Trek - Lugged OCLV frame, built in Wisconsin, shares carbon fiber process patent with Raytheon, who uses the same carbon and molds to manufacture flight control surfaces for jets.

I'm a bit biased....


----------



## tandembiker (Nov 6, 2005)

*Get the SL while you can...*

I had the same dilemna. Just imagine a 5.2 or a 5.2sl...Both are rockets, but the sl has a ton of advantages, ie the 110 over the 120. The stems, the fork, the look.
Just go buy the SL...see you on the road


----------



## wow (Nov 1, 2005)

Got a 5.2sl back in January. No regrets whatsoever. Everyone comments on the paint job.


----------



## markaz (Sep 21, 2005)

Well it all sounds good looks like I 'll be ordering a 5.2SL...Thanks for all the input


----------



## zabba (Apr 21, 2006)

Got a 5.2 sl last month. Fantastic ride - you will not regret buying this bike!


----------



## mr meow meow (Jan 29, 2004)

*read my review*

I just reviewed the 5.9sl but most of my comments are about the frame and fork which leaves the components out of the discussion. The SL is a nice frame.


----------



## tballgame87 (May 15, 2005)

unless you are planning on doing long 100+ rides the 5.2sl won't make much of a difference from the 5.2. Save your money and put it back in the bike in another area...I.E wheels, or a super awesome saddle or something like that.


----------

